# Screw in CFLs at higher color temperatures



## l33tgeist (May 8, 2011)

I'm assuming that I'm SOL based on what I've seen online so far, but I thought it would be worth a shot to ask: is it possible to get screw in (not square pin) CFLs at any color temperature higher than 6500? I am aware that color temperature is not the best description of the actual look of the bulb. I currently have some 6500's (Philips I believe, which doesn't seem to make CFL above 6500k) and to me, they look pretty yellow, but they may not be representative of all "6500k" CFLs. Essentially, I'm looking for the "coldest"-looking/hottest-black-body-approximating light source I can get, nominal CCT notwithstanding. When I find 8000-10000k CFLs, they all seem to be square pin (not to mention about $30 a piece).

I am also aware that CFLs aren't the top-of-the-line system, so I'm not going to be heartbroken if there's nothing I can do with the constraints I'm imposing. (@ Niko, I'm a broke college student, so if you happen to read this, please don't tell me to order some ADA fixtures ).

Thanks all.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've asked two lighting stores the same question, and the short answer is "No.". The CFL manufacturers don't really have a reason to make them with a higher color temp, because they are intended for indoor household use. Maybe someday someone will go out on a limb and try it.

Personally, if I were to do it again, I would have gone with T8 or T5 florescent tubes. There are many more options available, and if you buy in bulk, the bulbs are cheaper.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

l33tgeist said:


> is it possible to get screw in (not square pin) CFLs at any color temperature higher than 6500?


Doesn't seem that way. 1000bulbs.com which carries quite a lot doesn't list any:
http://1000bulbs.com/category/2-to-200-watt-cfl-compact-fluorescents/

They do have other makes and CRI and "full spectrum" of 6500k CFL though. Watch out for the different base types.


----------



## l33tgeist (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. That's pretty much what I expected. My next setup will be done right, with t5. In the mean time, I made a blue-violet filter to reduce some of the yellow tones. It looks a lot better, even if it cuts down a bit on the overall brightness.


----------

